# AGM Battery Questions



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am changing my boat over to a 24 v trolling motor. I went to my guy to get another battery to go with the one I already have. He had a AGM and said I should use it because it was better than the Interstate

Talking to my fishing budies they say AGMs must be charged with 25 amps or it will blow up. My buddy has had 2 to do it with 10 amps. My battery guy say there are differnt AGM batteries and I can use my 5 amp. Also can I mix batteries say an Interstate and Walmart

Thanks


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

12 volts is 12 volts. Your trolling motor will not know the difference. Mixing batteries can be done, obviously discharge rates may be different.

Now, charging is a different story. Depending on design and sophistication, AGMs can do much better with a specific charger.

Electrical systems are all about how much money you want to throw at them. Lots of guys do well with their Walmart batteries, even more bitch about theirs. It is your money.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You need to buy the appropriate charger. Schumacher makes several chargers that have options to charge deep cycle, Agm or gel...


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Powermania also makes excellent chargers.

http://powermaniausa.com/product.html


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

So far I like my "ProSport" by ProMariner. 

http://promariner.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am going to trade that AGM for an Interstate because I have a Minn Kota onboard charger that I am using. 

Thanks for your help


----------

